# Hot sauce fans



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

They normally have interesting names and bottles, but this is so unique, I had to order a bottle....


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

sounds right up my ally.


wait that doesn't sound right.

Let us know how it is.

T


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

I purchased a bottle of The Source which tips the Scoville scale at 7.1 million units. It is just about as hot as you can get without getting into the more pure capsaicin, and cheaper too.

Found a bottle for about fifty bucks shipped on Ebay. 

Talk about great party entertainment! This bottle will provide hours of making tough guys cry!


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

That looks like it will turn into the ass raper at some point afterwards.
:r


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Pretty interesting name. I am a fan of many of the Blair's varieties, with "Jersey Death" being my current bottle. Blair also makes some hot potato chips that are fantastic:tu


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

Ass reaper/raper-either way-ouch! I like it hot, but I'm not sure that hot. LOL!


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

looks nuts...i think i'll stay with my sylvia's & crystal, though


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

Hottest stuff I have ever tasted is from Johnson's BBQ. its called a Thermo Nuclear sauce. I didn't think it was HIS sauce, a friend had me try some ribs claiming to be spicy. My nose ran, eyes watered, stomach went sideways, and I had uncontrollable hiccups for 1/2 hour! I was duped!


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Whenever ye get the chance to come to ****** country, ye better go to a yucatecan restaurant and try the habanero sauce. That's a real sauce. Amongst others over here that'll make ye sweat like never before.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

This pic comes to mind when I see that ass reaper bottle.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Bloody hell...That bloke must've had one hell of an indigestion that day...


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

You spice-loving brothers need to check out "Chile." It is a magazine devoted to the hot spice lovers of the world. They had a hot sauce issue a while back, but I don't recall seeing the Ass Reaper noted, but there's always next year.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

I love some hot sauce now!! I'm the one that usually eats the hottest wings or sauce a place has. Favorite sauce so far is Spontaneous Combustion. I think it's supposed to be a novelty sauce, but it's damn good on BBQ sandwitches.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

How is it? Down here we make our own! If you ever get down to San Antonio go to "Mia Tirerra's or something like that. It's in the square and has the hottest, best tasting sause I;ve ever had!


----------

